# Adria Vision 677SP Fitting Out the Storage Area



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

As 677 owners will know, I have a large underbed storage area including a largish space between the two floors. Unfortunately Adria do not provide any fittings/anchor points to hold my stuff in place or to give any sort of organisation to this space. Does anyone have any advice please? I'm a little bit concerned about putting screws in the walls of my motorhome - less so the floor. Apart from Fiamma does anyone else make simple storage units that I can install for all those bits and bobs that otherwise get lost? How would you do sort this space out?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, I am not familiar with the 677 But I am with a 707 SG, I think they are the same chassis and garage I think maybe just the interior is different.

Anyway, To store stuff in between the floor I have some containers from Homebase they just fit in the space and slide down to the front or near enough and I can get 2 in plus the storage bags with awning in etc.

For the actual garage I have purchased some garage bars from Fiamma I think it was and in these bars you fit eyelets to strap anything down with.

p.s I attach a long rope or bungee to the front storage box so I don't have to struggle to get it out.


----------

